# Where can I get those circle magnets?



## xphoxbex (May 6, 2008)

I went to walmart and target yesterday and I couldn't find them.  

I've started depotting several e/s yesterday and I need those circular adhesive magnets.

Help me! thanks


----------



## gypsiebabie (May 6, 2008)

i got mine at hobby lobby...they're like, 6 for $2...stars makeup haven is selling them too i believe but i dunno how much...hth!


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

I see them at Michaels all the time.  You should be able to find them at any craft store.


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

I usually just reuse magnets off my fridge... (pizza places and such) trace 'em out, cut 'em up and glue 'em on. Most are totally thin enough to use.


----------



## xphoxbex (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gypsiebabie* 

 
_i got mine at hobby lobby...they're like, 6 for $2...stars makeup haven is selling them too i believe but i dunno how much...hth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh yeah, I heard about starsmakeuphaven too, but hobby lobby works!

Oh btw, do u guys know where I can get the pans too (I know starsmakeuphaven has them too lol, but I need them now)


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (May 6, 2008)

Buy Craft Magnets, Ceramic Magnets, & Pin Backs for Less

I get mine from there. the 1" round ones fit perfectly on the bottom and then the label from the pot fits perfectly on top of the magnet.







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_I went to walmart and target yesterday and I couldn't find them. 

I've started depotting several e/s yesterday and I need those circular adhesive magnets.

Help me! thanks_


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

I get pans here: The very BEST MAC, Stila, Urban Decay, Too Faced, BeneFit, Hard Candy more cosmetics makeup
I don't know where you would get them aside from online.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_I usually just reuse magnets off my fridge... (pizza places and such) trace 'em out, cut 'em up and glue 'em on. Most are totally thin enough to use._

 
Exactly what I was gonna say! Ditto about Starsmakeuphaven and craftsuppliesforless as well!


----------



## foxyqt (May 7, 2008)

i use the little magnet cutouts that have numbers and letters on them used for labelling.. they're very thin and fit perfectly on the e/s pan =) i just put some glue on one side & im done!


----------



## COBI (May 7, 2008)

I buy "business card" magnets and cut them.  

They are great because:
(1) they are very thin (I found the regular circle ones I found were too thick and caused my pans to come slightly above the tray which drove me crazy)
and 
(2) they already have an adhesive back, just remove the paper backing (after cutting it) and stick it to your pan.


----------

